# Sticky  Slingshot "target Panic"



## Flatband

Believe me you don't want this! As anyone who knows me will tell you-I LOVE SLINGSHOTS-always will.

A few years ago a little problem started to surface with my shooting. After coming in second to Jay Schott at the first ECST in 2009 with I think a 114, I went down to a 101 in 2010,I didn't even place in 2011 ( shot maybe a 50?), and now starting to climb back with a 65( which I am very happy with!! ).

What happened was a syndrome called "Target Panic". It is a very frustrating thing. Professional Archers usually get it and with the similarities to Slingshots-well we can and do get it too. Basically you cannot hold on the Bull or your aiming spot. You get there but either move past it,release too soon,release too late,jerk,pull to one side. It is all psychological. All in your head. You try but cannot hold on the Bull no matter what you do!

I had spoken to a few shooters about it and didn't really post anything on any of the forums about it until I had something that could help conquer it. I'm still looking for the magic cure but figured it was high time to see what everyone had to say! Instinctive shooters will not have this problem-only hard core aimers. There are things you can try that work for awhile but then the malady creeps back in.

I tried Butterfly for awhile and then went back and it really helped -for a time. I'm now using very light draw bands and starting off my shooting routine at like 5 meters and shooting into a Bull that is 6 inches around!!!! At first, I would just stand 5 meters away and look at a blank target and then close my eyes and shoot. Then I drew a big Bull and did it. It is a slow and maddening process.

One of the guys brought an Air rifle to one of our shoots in NY and I had no problem holding looking through the scope and hitting the Bull. Some say it is trying too hard and the fear of missing makes you not able to hold. Archer Fred Bear actually changed holding hands to conquer it!. Some people have quit shooting over it ( I never will no matter what!) If anyone has anything to add that will help or you think will help, please throw it my way. I'm considering a trip down to DGUI land to re-learn pure instinctive shooting from the PFS master himself!!!!! Meanwhile,I"ll keep plugging away!!! Flatband


----------



## mckee

man that sucks Gary, hope you get your aiming back to normal


----------



## pop shot

sounds like you got the yips! when that happens to me i just mix everything up, target acquisition, cat, bands, distance. then i just stare the heck outta the bullseye and shoot at it without aiming. if this doesn't help, i take a break or shoot lefty for awhile to keep it fun. good luck!


----------



## Flatband

Gotta try that one POP! Stare at the Bull and nothing else! Switch hands for awhile? Maybe we'll give that a try also! I'll get her back McKee-I don't give up Bud! Flatband


----------



## termite

Well, Flatband, I have a feeling this is just a minor setback. I think you will be back because you have the right attitude and attitude is a major contributor to doing something well. I would worry about you if you didn't have the attitude you have but I don't think I need worry. Hang in there, you will be back and maybe better than ever!


----------



## M.J

You'll get there, man! Nobody loves slingshots more than you, there's no way you'll not beat that panic.


----------



## Imperial

when i cant shoot anywhere near my target, i simply just put it away for a day or two . im my mind i look at it this way, if i keep missing and keep shooting- then all im doing is repeating and "learning" how to do it wrong, and i dont want that to stay with me . it helps me . ive even known people who will just over concentrate and almost pass out from the headache they give to themselves .


----------



## August West

As a long time sufferer of target panic I can definitely relate and sympathize. I got so bad that I had to put my bow down for a year, no matter what I did I could not put my pin on the bull, I hope it doesn' t get that bad for you. I really don't think you ever really beat traget panic you just learn how to live with it. I do lots of mental exercises visualizing my sight picture and release, breathing exercises and blind bail practice. I am back to shooting very well but like I said not over it at all just learning to live with it. Chris


----------



## Jakerock

Flatband I wish you the best! Maybe you nailed it.....some close range cans / no sighting are in order?
Take care, jake


----------



## Charles

A good tranquilizer ... like Wild Turkey ....

I am only half facetious ... Had a friend who was a dynamite acoustic guitarist, sort of like Leo Kotke (actually, they went to high school together). My friend had a recording contract with Kicking Mule Records:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kicking_Mule_Records

and he toured all over the world. Anyway, at one point he came to visit me and agreed to play at a local folk club. Just before the performance, he told me he had to have a glass of ice and four ounces of burbon. He was very serious ... said he suffered from serious stage fright, but the booze calmed his nerves so that he could perform. With the booze he was flawless ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jakerock

Heh... I refrained from suggesting a mood-altering tool, but it was the first thing that came to mind when I read Flatbands post.
I play music too and used to need a little something to calm me down.

I remember years ago I was really into Pinball, and when I took Bob Marley with me I played a lot better.


----------



## filipino_saltik

im soo young to this sport and maybe too young to suggest somting. but hir it goes .. i use to shoot maybe 200 to 250 shots a day wen im all in to slingshots but wen the days got busyer than ever i shoot maybe 50 to 70 shots and not evry day like im use to. im almost hiting 1.5" targer at 33feet 7/10 times at my pick. and wen the time comes that i was bz and stuffs,, im hiting the target maybe 1 to 2/10 times .. i get me sooo frustraded and i tend to loose my shooting fundamentals shooting shooting or should i say trowing and trowing shots that are not pre meditatded thats why im not doing ant better so i suggest .. that relax rethink evryting put our self togeder by the way you are just in a battle with your self dont push it to hard coz you might braek it.. be happy with evry shot. just my thoughts


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I think a step in the right direction is calling it something other than "target panic". I mean, if we renamed it to "target banana cheesecake", it'd seem much less serious, and perhaps you wouldn't be thinking "I'm target panicking again!" you'd think "man, I've got the banana cheesecakes" which would perhaps make you smile and relax you.

Good luck on beating the Banana Cheesecakes, flatband. Love your videos on youtube.


----------



## Flatband

"Banana Cheesecake"-That is Gold man!!!!!!







Thanks for all the suggestions. We'll get there,just a matter of finding the right re-training method. Flatband


----------



## treefork

I would say walk away mentally and physically.from shooting for a short time. I think it's more of a performance anxiety. All in the head thing. You obviously can shoot and have shot well. We get what we think about. If we think miss we usually miss The more frustrated we get the more we miss.. When we feel confident about the shot it usually hits. Just felt good on the release. Some times we can over think the shot so much we miss. Its like riding a bike. We don't think about balancing, we just do it from the subconscious mind. Oh well just my thoughts on the topic.


----------



## MeatMechanic

Just relax and let it go.MM


----------



## KennyCannon

I think this is pretty common in any sport. When I used to play hockey I was able to pick corners from the top of the circle all day long...IN PRACTICE. During the game there were times where I'd go through 10 or so shots where I couldn't even hit the net.

My defense partner father who coached us on occasion pulled me aside between periods when I was having this issue and he whispered in my ear
"don't try to score, try to break the goalies mask." He was a little crazy but what he was saying basically was just put the puck on net, don't try to score.

So from that point on whenever I'd start missing the net, I'd just aim for the logo on the goalies jersey instead of trying to score. I'd get my shots on net first then work from there.


----------



## All Buns Glazing




----------



## August West

Guys target panic is a little bit more of a problem than anxiety over missing, or nervousness, unless you have it you really can't understand it. At my worst I could not physically hold my pin on a bullseye no matter how much I tried. I could get to the lower edge and could not raise my arm anymore, start shaking like a dog crapping peach pits, then punch my release. It is a very real problem that lots of people have to deal with. There have been books written about how to cope with it and there are lots of instructional videos about it. As I said before I have learned to live with it most of the time, it does pop back up periodically but overall, I am shooting very well now. Another strange thing is it does not effect me hunting, I can hold my pin on game anywhere I want to.

Do a google search on target panic, I think yall will be surprised. Chris


----------



## Tex-Shooter

*I had a friend in Illinois that just could not hit anything when target shooting with a bow, but when hunting, I never saw him miss. -- Tex*


----------



## Flatband

Chris nailed it,this is really something other then anxiety but that also plays a part. Tex touched on something also,I have run into or heard of people who when hunting are awesome-put them in front of a target and they are almost reduced to tears. I have been making strides. One of the best things I've found is to start off close. I put the catchbox at maybe 10 feet -draw and just try to hold on the bull ( big bull) for a count of 5 -then release. Then I move back. It is starting to help but I have to have more discipline with my shooting regimen, I start looking to extend the distance. I need patience. We'll get there. I enjoy the sport too much to let it get me down to the point of quitting-NEVER HAPPEN!!!! Thanks Guys! Flatband


----------



## Imperial

another thing i do is when i aint hitting the target . i just pull back on the bands and let it fly . ill hold it front of me without aiming and just shoot . sometimes going back to your childhood of just " letting it fly " gets you back in the groove . keep it simple . dont overthink .


----------



## treefork

Let us know how things work out so we all can learn when and if we experience the same thing. Best of wishes.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

Maybe you are just too good bro... perhaps go back to a can and just have fun?! Maybe you are too into trying to score and lost the fun factor?

We as humans are always trying to make the most of our time, and get carried away sometimes... fun is first and foremost, get the fun back and the bullsye will come with it. I know you can hit them, your score on these shooter games... I can't beat em lol


----------



## Flatband

Oh I'm still having fun Ryan even when I'm missing!! I enjoy seeing others shoot and shoot well about as much as I enjoy shooting myself! I still whack the cans-and maybe to a certain extent you are right-trying too hard. It just drives you Bananas when you line up and just can't hold the Bull the way you know you can. I'll get to where I want to be. As an example. I loaded up the catchbox this past weekend with a soda can and whacked it 15 times in a row from 10 meters. Some would say "nothing wrong with that" what is the problem? I did it in a way I don't want to. That being, going past the bull and then moving back while I released when I thought I was on the Bull. That is not what I'm looking for.I want what I used to be able to do--- line up on target-set-release-NO MOVEMENT!!!! Thanks for the encourage ment Bud! I'll be shooting with the NY crew this weekend and I will have a blast even if I don't hit anything! Flatband


----------



## Northerner

Hi Flatband,

One of the most successful approaches to beating Target Panic involves a training rountine. Actually, we can call it re-training. We develop Target Panic when our brain starts to shorten the shooting sequence. Draw+ anchor+ aim+ release+ follow-through *becomes* draw+ release. If I remember correctly, our brain is trying to become more efficient by shortening the process. Some shooters can`t make it to anchor. Some shooters can get to anchor but can`t hesitate long enough to aim. There are different variations of the same problem.

You have to *retrain yourself *to get back the full shooting sequence.

1 - Set up your target and use your typical shooting area.
2 - Draw to the side of the target and anchor (or draw above or below).
3 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
4 - Repeat 2&3 a few times
5 - Draw and anchor again but this time make a circle around the target.
6 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
7 - Repeat 5&6 a few times.
8 - Draw to the side of the target, anchor and then slowly move your aim across the target.
9 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
10 - Repeat 8&9 a few times.
11 - Draw to the side of the target, anchor and make a figure 8 with the intersection crossing the bullseye of your target.
12 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
13 - Repeat 11&12 a few times (Try 2 or 3 figure 8s before letting down the draw).
14 - Draw to the target, anchor and then move your aim to the bullseye and hesitate for a second. 
15 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
16 - Repeat 14&15 a few times
17 - Stick to this routine until you are feeling comfortable with the target (likely a week or maybe more).
18 - Once you are comfortable, draw on target.
19 - Move your aim to bullseye. Release the shot.
20 - If everything went well, shoot a few more shots.
21 - If you had Target Panic then stop shooting and go back to the exercises for a few days.
22 - Once you have Target Panic under control, keep doing some of the exercises every shooting session for a few weeks. Then you can back off to weekly exercises. The exercises will become your preventative measures.

This approach to Target Panic was made popular by a psychologist who shoots archery. If you put the time into the program, it works.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Flatband

WOW! Appreciate that Todd! He's a Doctor and an Archer-he must have a handle on it. We will use the routine and make it work-thanks Bud! Flatband


----------



## August West

Northerner,
Thanks a bunch for posting that, I am going to give it a try as well. I'm fine now but the panic can creep back in at anytime. Chris


----------



## Northerner

If your TP is very bad then you might want to do each exercise for a few days before adding the next exercise (spend more time on the exercise - 5 reps, rest, 5 reps, rest, etc).

The method to success is pretty simple. You are starting with an exercise that makes you draw to anchor with a target in front of you but you are not allowed to aim at the bullseye. The second exercise allows you to move around the bullseye but no shooting. The third exercise allows you to pass your aiming reference through the bullseye but not stop on it. The forth exercise makes you pass through the bullseye a couple of times for each draw, but no shooting. The fifth exercise makes you aim at the bullseye but no shooting. You are re-programming your brain to become comfortable with aiming at the bullseye while maintaining control. Once you have control, then you are allowed to release the ball. If you fall back into the TP trap then you have to stop shooting and spend more time ingraining the "drawing & aiming" without the release.

There are other exercises that can be substituted as long as you keep the pattern. At the forth stage you can draw below the bullseye, move to the bullseye, hesitate, move above the bullseye, then move down onto the bullseye, hesitate, then move to the right, back on bullseye, hesitate, then to the left, then let down the draw. You are keeping control and not allowing the release. With this exercise you might move onto the bullseye several times before you let down your draw (no shooting). Obviously light bands are best for this exercise.

Target Panic can plague the best archers (or slingshot shooters) around. Some archers will change up their shooting style, switch over to shoot from the opposite side, or install a clicker on their bow. These are often temporary solutions. It's usually best to work on the psychological battle when the problem starts with the brain. Get back the control.

I suffered from serious TP when I shot archery. Unfortunately I didn't have any decent solutions back then. I did have some minor grief with TP with slingshots and the exercises seemed to help.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles

I think these instructions are important enough that they should be pinned, in order that they not get lost in the suffle. So I have done so.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## richblades

Wow, thanks for that info.
I think I will make a big poster of those steps to put up in my target area.


----------



## Flatband

Good move Charles. Let's hope that no one else will need the help! Flatband


----------



## doomflipper

I had a friend push me into putting on blue bands, then it was red bands, or maybe I got the order wrong, I don't care because I didn't think the colors were important. He meant well but I wasted plenty of good target time. Plus he wouldn't shoot with me unless we matched. Then i realized my friend was a tool and the company he bought from incompetent. He's fun to shoot with but man he talks too damned much.

Have to ask, please forgive, but who told you this was a good place to ask about shooting at bulls? I keep hearing people bringing that up and I wonder why not just pick a different shape.


----------



## Flatband

Slowly but very surely getting the touch back!!! Flatband


----------



## treefork

Way to go Gary!


----------



## Incomudro

As an instinctive shooter, I found that the more I thought about my form - anchor point, breath hold, pouch release and on and on - the worse I shot.

"Performance Anxiety."


----------



## AJW

I find it very dificult to hold my aim on target without it moving around a little, so I'm usually "close". I think my problem is OTS, which isn't reverseable (Old Timers Syndrome). Fortunately, shooting a SS is like making love, you don't have to be good at it to enjoy it.









I'm just this happy.


----------



## AJW

Northerner said:


> Hi Flatband,
> 
> One of the most successful approaches to beating Target Panic involves a training rountine. Actually, we can call it re-training. We develop Target Panic when our brain starts to shorten the shooting sequence. Draw+ anchor+ aim+ release+ follow-through *becomes* draw+ release. If I remember correctly, our brain is trying to become more efficient by shortening the process. Some shooters can`t make it to anchor. Some shooters can get to anchor but can`t hesitate long enough to aim. There are different variations of the same problem.
> 
> You have to *retrain yourself *to get back the full shooting sequence.
> 
> 1 - Set up your target and use your typical shooting area.
> 2 - Draw to the side of the target and anchor (or draw above or below).
> 3 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
> 4 - Repeat 2&3 a few times
> 5 - Draw and anchor again but this time make a circle around the target.
> 6 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
> 7 - Repeat 5&6 a few times.
> 8 - Draw to the side of the target, anchor and then slowly move your aim across the target.
> 9 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
> 10 - Repeat 8&9 a few times.
> 11 - Draw to the side of the target, anchor and make a figure 8 with the intersection crossing the bullseye of your target.
> 12 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
> 13 - Repeat 11&12 a few times (Try 2 or 3 figure 8s before letting down the draw).
> 14 - Draw to the target, anchor and then move your aim to the bullseye and hesitate for a second.
> 15 - Don`t release. Let down your draw.
> 16 - Repeat 14&15 a few times
> 17 - Stick to this routine until you are feeling comfortable with the target (likely a week or maybe more).
> 18 - Once you are comfortable, draw on target.
> 19 - Move your aim to bullseye. Release the shot.
> 20 - If everything went well, shoot a few more shots.
> 21 - If you had Target Panic then stop shooting and go back to the exercises for a few days.
> 22 - Once you have Target Panic under control, keep doing some of the exercises every shooting session for a few weeks. Then you can back off to weekly exercises. The exercises will become your preventative measures.
> 
> This approach to Target Panic was made popular by a psychologist who shoots archery. If you put the time into the program, it works.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Hit the wrong button, I like your posting and will be using your routine. Thanks for posting it.

Al


----------



## lightgeoduck

Ok I read trough this awhile back, but can't remember every comment, so forgive me for any redundancy. I thought long and hard about what you were doing to overcome this and in my opinion I think you are going about it the wrong way. I don't think moving closer and shooting at bigger targets is the answer.

I am not sure if I have this problem, but based on my normal sessions and really seeing it while trying to compete in the open class ssf tourney I came to this conclusion;

If I am in a slump at a particular target, I switch it up by making it harder. I don't change my style I just change to a smaller target. Following the ol adage "aim small miss small" would help not only the newcomers move up, but the "old timers to regroup as well. It refocuses your aim, which in turn lightens your concentration when shooting at bigger targets ( which is actually the original target you were having issues with). Believe me when I said I got headaches trying to hit a spoon @ 10, but after shooting at a quarter ( even with a 20% hit rate) when I went back to the spoon I almost felt like I was shooting at a soda can.

Well this seemed to work for me at least

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

AJW said:


> Fortunately, shooting a SS is like making love, you don't have to be good at it to enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 21110
> 
> 
> I'm just this happy.


And in the end you are left with an empty sack


----------



## AJW

Northerner, I don't know anything about panic but I understand abject fear. Started your practise routine yesterday, continued today. I can't believe the great effect it has on my shooting already. Thanks for posting that for us. Since shooting is mainly mental, maybe I just think I'm shooting better but I intend to continue with the program.


----------



## Ordie69

In slingshot shooting I am fairly new but as a retired master armorer from the military with 20+ years on the range I have seen this phenomenon quite a bit over the years. First, there isn't a single reason that can be attributed to this issue and consequently there isn't a single answer that will solve it. In my experience the most significant factor was the shooter over thinking, over analyzing, or being overly critical of themselves. The one piece of advice that I have given countless shooters that seemed to work is this: Stop thinking about your technique. Stop worrying about your shot. Just shoot the **** target.

I know it seems silly but in most of the cases I have seen it has worked. The more steps you have in your shooting process, the more opportunities you have to fail. I hope you get past this bump in the road.


----------



## Flatband

I think you're dead on Ordie. I'm doing a lot better now. I simplified things,went back to a traditional ( instead of a Starship ) and am acquiring faster and holding less. Like you say,less movements and and less steps-more hits! I'll beat it or if not able to totally beat it then I will control it. Flatband


----------



## Ordie69

It is an interesting issue to be sure. This is something that instinct shooters do naturally but it isn't only within their realm. The more analytical a shooter is, the more likely it is they will analyze themselves into a paralysis. Somehow people forget they already know the technical side of shooting and instead of just accepting they are having a bad day ( we all have them) they try to change thier technique and invariably make matters worse. Some of the best shooters I have have seen can't explain how they shoot because they don't give it that much thought. Just shoot.


----------



## Northerner

Here is a great article on Target Panic written by a Dr. Jay Kidwell.
http://www.n-sights.net/iai/target_panic.html

Jay Kidwell is an archer with three degrees in psychology, a BA from Northern Kentucky University, a MA from U of Cincinnati, and a Ph.D from The Union Institute & University. Jay wrote a popular archery book on instinctive shooting that has a chapter dedicated to Target Panic. The chapter explains the symptoms, causes, and cures of this problem. Jay explains how to beat the problem and how to take steps to keep it under control. It's an interesting read.
http://www.n-sights.net/iai/buy.html

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## JOS

This weekend was awesome... here in Mexico is the Father´s day and our celebration was with a slingshots in the hand and beer in the other hahaha...


----------



## Bostradamus

i think i have "game panic" instead... every time i level down on a sparrow, or any other bird for that matter, i miss...
shots that i KNOW i can make on a target, i botch when it comes to bagging game...


----------



## Ordie69

BoKennedy said:


> i think i have "game panic" instead... every time i level down on a sparrow, or any other bird for that matter, i miss...
> shots that i KNOW i can make on a target, i botch when it comes to bagging game...


You just need to get yourself in the right frame of mind. Watch this:


----------



## Bostradamus

Ordie69 said:


> i think i have "game panic" instead... every time i level down on a sparrow, or any other bird for that matter, i miss...
> shots that i KNOW i can make on a target, i botch when it comes to bagging game...


You just need to get yourself in the right frame of mind. Watch this:





[/quote]

hahaha, well put!! i watch Looney tunes everyday with my lil' one... and i was actually looking for a pic of wile e. coyote like yours for my avatar, til i saw you had it, then i just went with my old one...


----------



## Flatband

Things have been going good of late. I shoot everyday rain or shine even if it's only 20 shots. I'm beating this thing. I did a few things to improve my shooting:

#1 - keeping both eyes open
#2 - went to a weaker band set
#3 - shelved the Starship and am using a traditional 
#4 - keeping a "locked " anchor point at cheek hollow-no extra or lessor draw
#5 - do not entirely focus too much on holding- it is now more like acquire- feel -release
#6 - do a pre shooting routine loosely based on what Todd ( Northerner ) posted with some other tips added
#7 - using hard targets all week-at the end of the week- it's paper

These thing have helped big time. A change was needed. It feels so much more comfortable when I shoot. I ALWAYS had fun when shooting my slingshots-whether hitting or missing, I still love them. Have to say though,consistent hits on target is a very satisfying feeling!!!! Flatband

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I have near 300 slingshots but it took a gift from a friend to have one melt into my hand and convince me to do major changes in what I was using and the way I was using it. That gift came in the form of a Philly made Maple and Oak ( with major palm swell ) straight handled Ergo slingshot. I'll see if I can get up a picture. Love this thing!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Hi Gary,

It's great to hear that your accuracy is back. Now your targets and cans won't last very long.









I have to be cautious when thoughtlessly blasting targets at a fast pace. It doesn't take long for my brain to pick up bad habits. Before I know it, I'm releasing without getting the forks on the target. That's when I know it's time to slow down and think about each step... before the problem takes a firm grip.

I'm looking forward to reading about your "major changes" in your shooting style.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Flatband

I do the same thing Todd,if I start going too fast ,I back off to a more deliberate pace. Here's a picture of that "Philly Full Handle Palm Swelled Frame". I'll be carving up a new one out of some Spalted Maple I have with some Osage thrown in. This frame is big and it's a shooter-thanks Phil! Flatband


----------



## capnjoe

What ya need is a grigri. They sell e'm on Beale st. in Luweasyanna. Get one made from a shrunken gecko's head.
You'll be so freaked out by the thought of a shrunken head around your neck you won't have time for the yips.
Listening to Tom Waits also helps. Something about the Cookie Monster singing a song is very appealing to a shooter.
It really puts a body at ease.

Sorry, that's three cents worth....


----------



## richblades

Tom waits is a favorite of mine. don't go into that barn boy.


----------



## capnjoe

You are obviously a man of good taste... Good to know ya.
I don't have a favorite. They are all gems in the chest.


----------



## Sheila

Guess it's target panic when you're all by yourself in the back yard happily hitting targets left and right...until someone else comes along and you get all messed up by the intrusion. That happens to me all the time here for some reason.


----------



## slingshotblues

flatband its all in the mind i can hit bull 20 times 1 day than cant hit only surrouding stuff the next ,15 meters that is , allso i hit better with 2 eyes than 1 crazy but true , im lookin for therea band in alberta can u believe i cant find it good luck


----------



## Flatband

I had a real blast today shooting. I spent over two hours, had a variety of slingshots (25), different styles. I shot distances of 10 meters and 20 meters. I was shooting my regular style ( Gangsta )and some"Butterfly" - aiming at first and then trying instinctive. Tough shooting instinctive using Butterfly! I almost shot my ear off! No Starships came with me this time. It was all traditional board cuts and even a few treeforks. Happy to say that my long bout with the "Target Panic " has just about ran it's course-THANKFULLY! It will never totally go away but the thing is to be able to control it so you can enjoy shooting. I mean I enjoy shooting even when I'm missing but it is a lot more fun when you are hitting! Lot of work getting some control over that malady let me tell you. I don't wish it on anyone. A few things that helped me and can possibly help others are:

#1- Keep both eyes open. I had been closing one eye for years but forced myself to use two. I figured you walk around your whole life with both open so why close one? It works but you have to keep at it.
#2-Move closer to the target ( 15 feet is where I started ) and use a bigger Bullseye ( 6 inches diameter ) trying to hold on the center for a count of from 3 and upwards-longer you can hold the better. Then slowly move further away after you are holding well. I did it in 5 foot increments until I was at 10 meters and the bull was 2 inches.
#3-lock on your anchor point and do not move it.
#4-just keep at it and be patient. Tweeking things here and there. You will find while concentrating that you do other things wrong and were never aware of it
#5-follow through. After releasing the shot,your hand should stay at the release point for a few seconds after the shot is gone. Seems like nothing but it is a big deal. It helps against jerking the pouch and steadies the whole release sequence.
BTW -If you are an instinctive shooter then none of this applies to you!

I have a lot of respect for instinctive shooters. I was one when I first started using a slingshot over 50 years ago. I can't do it now to save my life. I always revert back to aiming. To be able to load and fire and hit-that is so cool! Guess I'm an aimer and will always be. What's the rush anyway-right?







LOVE THIS SPORT!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Berkshire bred

sorry to hear about your misfortune, i have no problem with this as i shoot instinctive, aiming just does not work for me.


----------



## Popcorn

Hey Flatband,

I have two suggestions:

1. Every time you are about to go shoot, (and maybe other times as well) take some quiet meditation time, get comfortable, close your eyes, and see in your minds eye the accuracy level of shooting that you are trying to achieve. See yourself doing that, and having just a great time hitting the bullseye with great ease and consistency. Enjoy the feeling you get when shooting at that level. Then go shoot.

2. Shoot close up, and use the tiniest dot that you can comfortably see at the distance you choose. Add crosshairs to the dot if that makes it easier to hone in on the target. I find that I can concentrate better on a small dot than I can on a larger target.

Maybe one or both of these ideas will help. Good Fortune!


----------



## Flatband

Thanks Pop! Appreciate the advice! Flatband


----------



## JetBlack

Beta blockers? Kidding how about just shooting fast?I make my best shots when I don't think about it and just let it go, same was true when I boxed.maybe walk away from target turn around fast and shoot? This stuff works well for me.when I shoot trap my chamber is empty and I combat load my rounds into my shotty, takes so much focus you can't think about missing shots..just a thought


----------



## chrisgraffin20

I used to have the exact same problem, I found exhaling slowly as I release the shot helps alot, I would inhale as I raised my arm and draw the bands then take aim. Exhale release.
Hope I could help


----------



## dgui

Don't panic Just Slam it . That ALL.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Sounds like Gary's conquered the beast of Target Panic already.


----------



## dgui

U Got Dat Right!


----------



## Arturito

I have camera panic lol ! ...


----------



## tradspirit

Target panic can sometimes be addressed by altering whatever you use to trigger the release. Very often the shooter uses the pin on target as the release mechanism, before acheiving a solid anchor. As an example, if you tend to release the instant you reach your anchor point, then sometimes delaying for an additional second and pulling through your shot by using back tension will alleviate the tendency to snap shoot (sometimes a response that is equated to target panic as a result of not being able to hold for any time on target). The anchor no longer becomes the face touch, but rather the achievement of back tension. This is distinct from the problem of not being able to move the pin on to the bullseye. Additionally, you should consider not forcing the pin to hold solid within the bulleye but allow it to move around within the bullseye. By doing so you will eliminate some of the muscle tension that occurs when trying to force a zero motion hold. Also, for some, coming up on a bullseyet is more difficult than coming down to it as muscular effort is need to resist the force of gravity when moving up to or through the target prior to release. If all else fails, I have found that moving real close to the backstop (10 feet or so) and not aiming at anything at all..no bullseye, ( I prefer open eye, some prefer blind or both eyes closed practise) is very beneficial to resetting your shooting procedure including stance, target acquisition, slinghshot/bow grip, ammo loading, etc, by focusing on one single aspect of the shot sequence for a series of shots. Once they are all performed individually to your satisfaction, adding a target and moving back to shoot may re-ingrain the shooting process and eliminate the issues that may have formed the foundation of the panic. I find it interesting that many state that they don't have a problem shooting at game but only have target panic when shooting targets. I am sure that it is true. Lots of reasons for this including a miss at game animal is often attributed to the animal having moved before the shot, and hardly ever attributed to a form issue...besides, no one is looking over your shoulder as they might be at a tournament, pressuring you to shoot. Shots at game are usually made less often per outing than are shots made on stationary targets. Missing or experiencing an inability to hold on a fixed target is purely an issue of form manifesting itself by the shooter trying to get the shot over with quickly (snap shooting) or by his mind not allowing him to hold on the target and freezing off target. Form practice is, in my opinion, essential in conquering any inability to bring the shot to conclusion.


----------



## dgui

Im afraid to show my ugly mugg that is my Panic.
I got some what I consider good shooting video but will not post due to an Ugly Mugg. Panic.


----------



## Flatband

I recently returned from the East Coast Slingshot Tournament we had in Pa. I always have a blast there whether shooting good or bad.

This year I shot the tournament using a 3/4 Butterfly. One day I hope to get comfortable enough to do the full spread but for now I'm having fun this way.

In dealing with the dreaded target panic and listening to countless stories from professional archers and other weapons experts,I came across one continually recurring piece of advice-try a slight change of style and a different anchor point.

I had shot previous tournaments using traditional and then Starships,now after fooling around a few months with "Fly" ,I was feeling pretty comfortable using it. I figured the only way to really see if it had done something was for me to shoot it at the tournament.

I have to tell you that the change was really fun after a few shots that didn't even hit the backboard, You then start getting the hang of it, and man it is a blast!

It has helped me a great deal with my confidence ( which target panic really destroys ). Bigger targets to start, shorter distances,easier drawing strings or bands,hold time on the bull in graduating seconds, they all have their place ,but what helped me the most was a change in style and delivery.

I am having a lot fun with this style and will continue to use it. Hopefully I can increase my score total next year, I go to the shoot with that goal in mind-just beat last years score Gary! BTW, the extra speed with this system is really a kick too!!! Having a little panic-try a change-it can work for some!!!!! :king:


----------



## M.J

You were rockin' the butterfly, Gary! It was fun to watch :thumbsup:


----------



## dgui

Have a couple of Beers first.


----------



## JUSTJOB

"Target Panic"

I actively competed in archery shooting semi-pro compound aided with fingers 50 plus yards for a few years, and started to do fairly well for awhile. Then, all of a sudden out of the blue, I developed a bad case of the dreaded target panic. It totally destroyed my ability to compete for about a year and a half, ultimately leading to my dropping out of the sport at the level I was.

I worked hard to combat it over a two to three year period, and tried about everything. It totally sucked big time! Finally I stumbled upon a great piece of advice from a good instructor. His advice was simply to take my bow, and only practice aiming it and holding it onto the spot I wanted to hit, but, not firing the shot. So I did this for a few months, and practice consisted of aiming without ever shooting. I also switched over to shooting with a release, using a few differing types. What this did was give me the ability to aim again without shot anticipation, and I am again able to hit where I aim.

I don't shoot competitively anymore, but do shoot in my Church group now, and also help teach newcomers into the sport. I am able to hunt with my bow again too. I write this to say, that target panic is not pleasant at all to deal with, and I was so glad to find a technique that worked for me to overcome it. I can only hope that by sharing what I went through can help someone else to overcome too!


----------



## Jeff Pickeral

I think the main thing is to remember to have fun. back when I was a teenager I entered a skateboarding comp. didn't even place but I had a blast just skating with friends. just shoot have fun and may the force of the bands be with you.


----------



## Tag

I just joined firum, so hopefully your situation has been solved . I competed in dart leagues for years until I hit the wall. One day I threw a rock at an object and hit it, realized at that point I had to just throw the dart not think about the process of throwing it. Jeff Kavanaugh explains it perfectly on his youtube videos. I really appreciated your story, I have been trying too hard at times with the slingshot. Most of the time it's better I don't think too much, gets me in trouble . Thanks again


----------



## Stalgrim

It's the ultimate mindscrewer, you can hit perfectly with a bow, a slingshot, a gun, even a crossbow or a sling...but then you whiff with your slingshot...Same for my bud when he lost his aim with a crossbow, the dude was a devil with it, hitting perfect arced shot one after the other...then he got fidgety and shot about as badly as me, his excuse was that my "suckiness was contagious". Then he tried my slingshot, bow, air rifle and he could hit infinitely better than with his crossbow...it really got to him.


----------



## cvarcher

AH, the dreaded target panic. LEt me first say that I have it with Archery.I dont know when it crept in but one day itt was there. When I started shooting slingshots I didnt have it. I can draw while staring at the bull coming up to the bull just like the bow and come to anchor still holding and staring on the bull while secondarily seeing the forks relationship to the bull. When all looked right I released off the corner of my mouth--everything in control. Then I started shooting with the guys--Gary, Phil, Peresh. We always have a blast but what ends up happening for me is to keep shooting for long periods faster and faster at the same targets, same distance (mostly) and thats when target panic set in.This time I knew it and knew exactly what caused it.Shooting fast and at the same thing over and over so the brain can learn to skip the steps . I had it for about 2- 3 weeks. Again I just couldnt get to anchor while staring down the bull.I had to release before I got to solid anchor. SO.. I slowed everythng down.No more shooting hundreds of balls each session. Maybe a 5-7 minute shoot for the day. I also shot just once at one target and each time it was a differant target and distance. So the mind always had to work and just wouldnt short step the process.Anyway I licked it completely. IF you change something it will stop it in its tracks. I still bowshoot passionately (longbow ) And what I did here was first and foremost--drop the dumb weight.I went from 70lbs to 40 lbs.I still killed deer with the lower weight.Dont need 200 feet per second to kill. Same with the sling shots. Ive seen alot of people talking 200-300 and 400 ft per second but my 35 yard mallard kill was done with a ball hardly going 170 and it went half way thru the head(single .030 tapers). Heres another tip-wanna stop the panic- no target. Thats right. Stand at the ready and go thru your sequence and come to anchor whille you stare at nothing .Youll see how easy that is. release and do ti again. This time come to anchor and then move your sling arm to something you do want to hit. Hmmm. It worked!! Third-- you do want distance. Thats how you magnify your mistakes so you can see them and correct it ,plus it also slows the shot sequence down. I still have some panic with the bow but... its about 98% gone (been really tough as I had it for many years). If you ever want to see me hit my own arrows out to 50 yards come on out to the range with me. It can be done-no sights, no releases, no nothing just a bow and arrow or sling and ball.I hope this wlll help .Slow it down .Stop the thousand shot session at he same target.


----------



## Flatband

I'm getting it Corrado. Now I kind of split my eye looking at the target and the the top fork at the same time till it feels right. Been doing better too! Great to see a post by you Bud!


----------



## cvarcher

Gary, its been a long time since weve got together!! I miss you and your enthusiasm !! I know you can get rid of that panic because I did 100%. Slow it down,dont shoot too many balls at the same target. Dont use powerful bands either start with light stuff to get back the control.I think when your with a group of shooters eveyone is hauling ass over and over and this creates the mind set for panic to set in. You may even want to try just temporarily shooting left handed for a week or two just to confuse the mind .I bet it will help you get rid of it. I was just checking speeds on my bands and really all I seem to get is 140-160fps range with 3/8" steel or 1/2" steel . I shoot like the bow so my draw is short at only 27inches from fork to corner of the mouth. With that being said then Just what length should my bands be set at? I usually set them to 6.5-7" from fork to pouch tie.This gives me alot of life well over 300 shots . Maybe I should set them to 5"?? Im going to be needing some bands again too -hope you can use some spending money Bud!!! LOL.


----------



## pult421

I read something bout ny.. are there any survivors in ny? I seem to be the only one in the city who slangs some thangs. Wtf. am I alone???


----------



## Ibojoe

Gary, I'm just a newbie to the forum. But you touched on a subject I know a bit about. First I'd like to say it is an honor to meet you. I've seen every shot you've made on utube . from the first one I noticed you follow the pouch.I've trained as an olimpic style Archer for nearly 30 yrs. Anyone can get it. There is hope! The brain is awesome but it has its limits. It can only Perform on task at a time.following the string or in this case the pouch, is a telltale sign of the brain trying to do two things at once.if you would like I will share US Olympic coach Tim Stricklands recipe to get rid of it. Joe.


----------



## Ibojoe

Gary, I'm just a newbie to the forum. But you touched on a subject I know a bit about. First I'd like to say it is an honor to meet you. I've seen every shot you've made on utube . from the first one I noticed you follow the pouch.I've trained as an olimpic style Archer for nearly 30 yrs. Anyone can get it. There is hope! The brain is awesome but it has its limits. It can only Perform on task at a time.following the string or in this case the pouch, is a telltale sign of the brain trying to do two things at once.if you would like I will share US Olympic coach Tim Stricklands recipe to get rid of it. Joe.


----------



## Metropolicity

Ibojoe said:


> Gary, I'm just a newbie to the forum. But you touched on a subject I know a bit about. First I'd like to say it is an honor to meet you. I've seen every shot you've made on utube . from the first one I noticed you follow the pouch.I've trained as an olimpic style Archer for nearly 30 yrs. Anyone can get it. There is hope! The brain is awesome but it has its limits. It can only Perform on task at a time.following the string or in this case the pouch, is a telltale sign of the brain trying to do two things at once.if you would like I will share US Olympic coach Tim Stricklands recipe to get rid of it. Joe.


Sooo what's the secret?


----------



## Ibojoe

It takes 28 days to break, or create a habit. So alot of dedication is necessary. Since the brain can only do one thing at a time you have to remove the aim from the shot. This requires closing your eyes. It's pretty neet. Being very close to the backstop you can feel every grain of the leather pouch. Making a perfect release. I did this in archery 28 days then slowly started putting the aim back in. When you put the aim back into must shoot in front of people. Without a coach I would probably still have it. It is something most pro's won't even talk about. You could write a complete book on it and still not explain it. Try a little blind Bale shooting and see if your release doesn't improve. Thanks for the interest.,.... Joe


----------



## Ibojoe

When the release becomes completely automatic , your brain can focus only on aiming.


----------



## Ibojoe

Modern compound pro's figured this out with the back mention release. Three or four of the exact same kind in a bag all set to go off at different times. Having no idea when the shot will go off, the brain can be totally focused on aiming. So I guess in a nutshell target panic is when the brain tries to two things at the same time. Nathan Brooks told me once to make the best shot you can make, but when the arrow is gone forget all about it and focus only on the next one.


----------



## James Carpenter

The thing I learned from Dgui's videos was a mental awareness,in your mind's eye of the pouch. If you do whatever you've been doing and try to mentally "feel"when the pouch is 'on target', you should have that old feeling coming back. It helps me every time I get rusty.


----------



## James Carpenter

The thing I learned from Dgui's videos was a mental awareness,in your mind's eye of the pouch. If you do whatever you've been doing and try to mentally "feel"when the pouch is 'on target', you should have that old feeling coming back. It helps me every time I get rusty.


----------



## Flatband

It can be beaten but it is difficult. Glad you did well with it IBOJOE. It does affect Archers a lot. I still have some issues with it but now I don't worry about it. I just shoot when I'm able and if a Bullseye comes then good if not-still good! Slingshots baby-gotta love them!


----------



## DONN

try shooying at a blank sheet of paper approx 8x11 and just try to hit somewhere in the middle of the sheet. your bullseye is gone and some of your bullseye panic should also. many years ago I was a nra pistol instructer and worked with a number pistol teams. most shooters complain about their groups on the bullseye being too large. when i had them shoot at the center of a blank sheet, their groups improved. this helped with flinching ,heeling and or antisipation of the shot. for whatever this is worth,give it a try for awhile..good luck


----------



## Blacksmith

Flatband said:


> . Some people have quit shooting over it


I'm just about at that point...


----------



## Flatband

Don't give up Blacksmith. Move your target closer. I had it bad and I still miss a lot but I don't let it get me. I'm no world class shooter-never was,so I just enjoy what I can do and accept it. I miss, I miss. I'll hit it eventually!!!!!!!! :king:


----------



## cvarcher

Hi Gary, I want to say that I have it with my archery shooting .when I started with slingshots I didn't have it at all.shot exactly like the bow with the pouch rested at the corner of my mouth. When we were shooting at mrs storrs place it suddenly appeared! I know what causes it.it is shooting at the same targets at the same distance over and over faster and faster until the brain takes over the motor sequences for shooting the sling. I didn't tell you guys this and went home feeling bad but I wasn't going to give up. first off I changed to lighter bands. And I started pulling with my aim off to the right of the target by about a foot or two and relaxed at the hold . when I felt I could hold relaxed I very carefully and slowly but deliberate moved the slingshot to the target which was a can at 10 m away. Kept at this and it took about one month .I no longer have it and it disappeared as quickly as it came ! THis gave me much hope that I could conquer it in my longbow shooting . Heavy weight bows increase the chance of getting target panic.


----------



## Phip Phill Eph

Flatband said:


> Believe me you don't want this! As anyone who knows me will tell you-I LOVE SLINGSHOTS-always will.
> 
> A few years ago a little problem started to surface with my shooting. After coming in second to Jay Schott at the first ECST in 2009 with I think a 114, I went down to a 101 in 2010,I didn't even place in 2011 ( shot maybe a 50?), and now starting to climb back with a 65( which I am very happy with!! ).
> 
> What happened was a syndrome called "Target Panic". It is a very frustrating thing. Professional Archers usually get it and with the similarities to Slingshots-well we can and do get it too. Basically you cannot hold on the Bull or your aiming spot. You get there but either move past it,release too soon,release too late,jerk,pull to one side. It is all psychological. All in your head. You try but cannot hold on the Bull no matter what you do!
> 
> I had spoken to a few shooters about it and didn't really post anything on any of the forums about it until I had something that could help conquer it. I'm still looking for the magic cure but figured it was high time to see what everyone had to say! Instinctive shooters will not have this problem-only hard core aimers. There are things you can try that work for awhile but then the malady creeps back in.
> 
> I tried Butterfly for awhile and then went back and it really helped -for a time. I'm now using very light draw bands and starting off my shooting routine at like 5 meters and shooting into a Bull that is 6 inches around!!!! At first, I would just stand 5 meters away and look at a blank target and then close my eyes and shoot. Then I drew a big Bull and did it. It is a slow and maddening process.
> 
> One of the guys brought an Air rifle to one of our shoots in NY and I had no problem holding looking through the scope and hitting the Bull. Some say it is trying too hard and the fear of missing makes you not able to hold. Archer Fred Bear actually changed holding hands to conquer it!. Some people have quit shooting over it ( I never will no matter what!) If anyone has anything to add that will help or you think will help, please throw it my way. I'm considering a trip down to DGUI land to re-learn pure instinctive shooting from the PFS master himself!!!!! Meanwhile,I"ll keep plugging away!!! Flatband


I have encountered this problem where your shooting seems to take a nose dive and you start over thinking your stance and release. 
I spent hours changing frames and moving my anchor/reference point/head tilt etc and none of it really help with finding consistency.
The one thing that seemed to reset my bad habits was to start shooting with both eyes open ! It was very strange at first as your vision seems very blurred but eventually I managed to refocus my vision combining my eyes like when shooting a pistol and BOOM.... I was hitting a 40mm target from 10m consistently again.
I kept shooting like that for a full afternoon and once I had the muscle memory,anchor etc I changed back to one eye aiming and once again I was back on target. 
Hope this help reset your brains bad habits dude ???? stay cool

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco

Crikey. 5 pages. Helluva lot to digest, but glad I did. Few good laughs in there too! Never heard of target panic before and I've learnt stuff. Hope you are over it and still enjoying your shooting Flatband.

@ Phip. I'm curious here and wondering just how often you are hitting a 40mm target at 10 m. I ask so I can better gauge what it is possible for this little wood duck to achieve. I've been a happy smiling plinker to date, but are currently switching over to a deeply furrowed browed method shooter.

See you got silver in your mitts too. I grant you bragging rights! Where, how, what?

????


----------



## mostho

Trying to make a good video of shooting at paper targets for the Marksmanship and it was horrible.
Switched to my caps and I was sniping them almost effortlessly?
Someone can tell me why I'm horrible with paper targets?


----------



## dross80

I shoot handguns. I used to have a problem with flinching. It would pull my shots low and to the left. Two things helped cure it - one was dry-firing, the other was shooting at nothing.

Here's a suggestion, and this doesn't come from experience, but I think it's what I'd do if I had this problem.

Dry firing: Try holding on the target over and over without any ammo in the pouch. Just get used to holding on the target when your brain knows you're not going to release the bands.

Shoot at nothing: Take the targets out of your catch box and shoot at the middle of the catch box. Just observe where the ammo goes. Don't try to hit anything, just be happy if it's inside the catch box. Observe impartially.

If you try this, I'd love to know how it works. I've found many crossover techniques from other things I know. Believe it or not, I've found lots of crossover between tennis and slingshots.


----------



## Frank T.

Your visual focus should be on your front sight, the target should be a little out of focus, Hold as steady as you can and release the pouch in such a way that you do not disturb the sight allignment. Very simply put, if you do not know where your front sight was at the point of release, you don't know where the projectile will go. It takes a great deal of concentration and controlled movement to accomplish this. Practise focusing your vision and releasing smoothly and you should improve your accuracy.


----------



## skropi

Frank T. said:


> Your visual focus should be on your front sight, the target should be a little out of focus, Hold as steady as you can and release the pouch in such a way that you do not disturb the sight allignment. Very simply put, if you do not know where your front sight was at the point of release, you don't know where the projectile will go. It takes a great deal of concentration and controlled movement to accomplish this. Practise focusing your vision and releasing smoothly and you should improve your accuracy.


The focus being on the sight is a rifle technique, and it really doesnt work well with bows/slingshots. 
The main focus, throughout the shot sequence, should be on technique, alignment, pouch hold, and continuous back tension of the elastic. 
All of the above is.....your back sight, sorts of. So, not having a real back sight, makes focusing on the front ineffective, as all the other parameters are producing a straight shot.
Slingshots are much like bows, maybe a bit like shotguns too, you shoot your technique, and aiming is secondary, just a small part of the shooting sequence.


----------



## Frank T.

In reply to skropi, I don't see how you can contest the statement that, " If you don't know where your front sight is at the point of release is,you don't know where the projectile will go." This applies to any kind of shooting, it's common sense. All the other things you mentioned are important, but at the end of the day, If you don't know how your sights are aligned, then how in the world will you ever be a good shot. I based that statement on the assumption that all the other mechanics used were sound and just maybe the shooter was losing concentration before the point of release. I realise that slingshots don't have "sights" , but you still have a reference point on the front of your fork that serves as a sight and if you don't know where that reference point was at the point of release you will not be consistent.


----------



## skropi

Frank T. said:


> In reply to skropi, I don't see how you can contest the statement that, " If you don't know where your front sight is at the point of release is,you don't know where the projectile will go." This applies to any kind of shooting, it's common sense. All the other things you mentioned are important, but at the end of the day, If you don't know how your sights are aligned, then how in the world will you ever be a good shot. I based that statement on the assumption that all the other mechanics used were sound and just maybe the shooter was losing concentration before the point of release. I realise that slingshots don't have "sights" , but you still have a reference point on the front of your fork that serves as a sight and if you don't know where that reference point was at the point of release you will not be consistent.


Ah no, maybe I wasn't clear, I didn't mean to say not looking at the point of reference or not using one. What I meant was not to focus on it, and instead focus on the target, keeping the target in clear focus and everything else in a blur! 
Maybe I used the word "focus" too strictly!


----------



## gunslingster

The important thing is not to give up. And it sounds like you won't, so you should come good in time.


----------



## tmitch35

I can relate to this post on such a deep level. I started shooting the slingshot a little over two years ago—about 18 months of that has a involved serious practice and dedication. More than a year ago, I could consistently hit a 12 ounce can from 50 feet away, say, two out of ever three times. Today, I’m just getting back to that level, and this has been because of target panic.

Since I began shooting the slingshot, I have “came in” from the right side. That is, I start off to the right of the target and gradually move my way to the left until I’m over the bullseye. About a year ago, I began to prematurely release and developed a jerking motion to compensate. When shooting at a can from 30 feet away, you can’t really tell how devastating such a jerking motion is to accuracy. But try aiming at a 40mm spinner. It becomes evident that my condition, target panic, was debilitating for my accuracy. So, I tried switching from TTF to OTT. I thought that I might be able to get rid of some of my bad habits—namely, those that arose from target panic—by switching techniques. That worked for a while, yet eventually, the target panic re-manifested itself. Whenever I would try to make it to the bullseye, I would get a gut wrenching feeling in my stomach. A literal physical response similar to clinching your abs. After watching a ton of archer’s “how to” videos on eliminating target panic, I developed a greater understanding of my psychological condition. But understanding something and remedying it are two separate things.

Today, I always remind myself: breath, relax, focus. I picked up the slingshot because it was fun, not because it was a source of anxiety. Being cognizant of those things, I found a few exercises that helped. (1) Blank bale of practicing: I often let several shots go at an exceedingly large target or no target at all, focusing solely on release, breathing, and technique. I find that after a session of blank bale shooting, my target panic is substantially reduced. (2) Drawing without release: To face my target panic head-on, I load the pouch with ammo and make myself hover (do a figure 8) on the bullseye without releasing. I do this several times until the gut-wrenching feeling goes away and I no longer feel the impulse or compulsion to release subconsciously. This exercise is easier (for me) with larger ammo and heavier bands. Heavy setups call for a more deliberate release, and that’s what I’m trying to develop. (3) Drawing straight on the target: Instead of “coming in” from the right, I currently try to draw back directly at the target, so that when I secure my anchor point and extent my arm fully, I’m already more or less where I need to be.

These are just a few things that have helped me, but it’s still an ongoing struggle. Just know that if you’re dealing with target panic, you’re not alone. Don’t let it defeat you and rob you of your enthusiasm for the sport. Educate yourself, be mindful, and fight back. What works for me may not work for you, but there is a solution out there—even if it’s not perfect. So, happy shooting and stay in there!


----------

